# 10 Things Your Parrot Wants You to Know About Behavior



## jeev12 (Jan 14, 2011)

All,

i found this article in http://www.parrots.org. thought of sharing with all, since its a good idea to understnad what Parrot Wants us to Know About their Behavior.

http://www.parrots.org/pdfs/all_abo...ur_and_environmental_enrichment/10_things.pdf

Happy reading


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

From the article: "
To avoid problem behaviors, arrange
the environment to make the right
behavior easier and more effective
than the wrong behavior.
Sometimes the most positive, least intrusive way
to solve a behavior problem is to remove the
environmental cues that set the behavior in play
in the first place."

I have realized that I cannot control my tiel's urges to tug at my lip ring and other jewelry, and that removing the catalyst is the key. Great article; learning about how to behave around birds is the best way to make them behave in the way you'd like them to.


----------

